# razors edge/ denton brooks



## DixieandSadie (Dec 10, 2006)

*razors edge & brooks/denton*

does anyone have any opinions on razors edge or brooks/denton bloodlines...please be honest...i just bought a pup that has those bloodlines and would like to hear some opinions


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

People Keep Your Opinions Civil!


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

RE is a staff line, bred for looks. Some good conformation dogs have come out of it, but the line is usually lacking in the working department.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i personaly like a dog with a bit more leg and working temperment,RE is considered its own strain of dog and is moving in the direction of no longer being classified as a apbt but as a american bully.The particular bloodline is very similar to the gotti,watchdog and grayline dogs.i dont know any thing about the denton brooks line.......


----------



## DixieandSadie (Dec 10, 2006)

thanks for the opinions keep them coming you dont have to keep them civil i love my dog...no matter what someone says its not going to stop me from loving her and it wont offend me


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

I like to think of the RE line in two parts. The American Bully part, which is now a seperate breed founded by RE's creator, Dave Wilson.

The other "part" of the line is the "Pit'r'staff" part. Mostly "APBTs" bred for the showring. Generally blue dogs with a very typical AmStaff build. Most dogs from this part of the line look similar to http://www.patch-o-pits.com/steel.html While he's not all RE, it makes up quite a bit of his pedigree. He's not my type of dog, but a beautiful one none-the-less and I highly respect Patch o' Pits breeding program.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

mark my word,
those apbt/staff like re dogs will become fewer and further between in till they are no longer around,then you will only have re bullys,jmho..


----------



## DixieandSadie (Dec 10, 2006)

my pup is only 25% Razors Edge and 25% brooks/denton here is the mom and dad...they dont look too bully the dad is the only one with a bloodline


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

he looks good,whats the other 50% of his blood line made up of...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

DixieandSadie said:


> my pup is only 25% Razors Edge and 25% brooks/denton here is the mom and dad...they dont look too bully the dad is the only one with a bloodline


oh duh,i gusse you already answered that question,lol.
This topics already been discussed or beatin dead,if you do a search for either razors edge or american bully alot of stuff will come up...


----------



## J.HUFF (Dec 9, 2006)

My boy comes from Razors edge (mother 100%) & Watchdog/Gaf (Father)

He is a great looking dog and we can't go anywhere without random individuals stopping us to meet him and praise his look. It's almost like being a celebrity. However, I've noticed that he doesn't have the drive that most speak of when owning pits. Am I to understand that this is common of the RE bloodlines??
He has great temperment and simply loves to play with all animals thus far (10months) and fine with children. He's just all boy!!! I just assumed that his drive was lacking because we chopped his boys off...LOL.


----------



## DixieandSadie (Dec 10, 2006)

From most of what i can concurr of this website they are not very game/athletic because they are shorter and squatier...they are more for looks...its just from the pics that i have seen of the father(the mother was on site when i bought the pups, the stud was paid stud fee) both the mom and dad dont seem to be TOO stocky...the mom isnt at all


----------



## BlueXeus (Mar 30, 2007)

*I can Speak on behalf of the Almighty Denton/Brooks*

Dixieandsadie I hope that u still have that pup. Me and my wife have two pure Denton/Brooks blues. From what I know the razor edge line has gotten popular among blue lover for their short bullie look, problem is that they have been known for more show than go. Me and my wife got some great Denton/Brooks blood. From our research and all the info we were able to get from our breeders the Denton Brooks Line is from Texas originally. These dogs Work hard and can do it all. people began breeding Denton Brooks into RE because the Denton/Brooks line is known for it's game,Hog Catchin and they do well in the show ring. The breeder that we bought our female from has a wealth of knowledge on this bloodline. google "Mealers Pit bull Farm". You will be able to see some ancestors of that blood line one of the most noteable R.A.T.M.(Rage against the Machine) Most people that have Denton Brooks will tell u they are the best of both worlds. To have 50% RE is not bad. It is a popular blood line that has produced some good lookin dogs. If you ask me you got the best of both worlds. I have yet to see a true blue that has as much game as Denton Brooks with the temperment that is well balanced and the conformation of a true APBT. I would like to see a picture if u still have him.


----------



## Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

here is my my female who is razors edge/gotty/watchdog/ruffian outcross. she is about 50% R.E. she is very intelligent as well as athletic. although i have been to some shows (bully) and most of the R.E. dogs there seemed to be alot more laid back than the others. they all seemed to have great temperments around people and other dogs. people seem to be breeding them to be short and wide with big heads. in my opinion they should be proportion right no matter how much they weigh. it is all an opinion. what you perfer is what you get.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*neela*

Neela has turpins and dentons in her blood... she's pretty intense around other animals... I've seen other households have mutliple amer. bullies and they all get along fine, but I know that I would never be able to trust neela alone with any other dog. her and Jarvis get along fine, but once in a while they'll play alittle too rough and she'll get serious... I keep the rough housing to a minimum at my house.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*where*

where did you get your dog from? The pedigree sounds very similar to Neelas from what you have discribed.


----------



## fpaiste (Jun 24, 2011)

i have a brooks and denton on top and razors edge on bottom. awsome dog. strong, standard, great temperment, great conformation. hes out of edgells kennel texas


----------

